# Brauche was genau für einen 144 Hz Monitor?



## Versengold (24. Dezember 2016)

*Brauche was genau für einen 144 Hz Monitor?*

Was genau brauche generell für 144 Hz Geräte an Grafikkarten? Auflösen hier Full Hd und WQHD.

Reichen RX 480 aus bei Freesync Tft und Gtx 1060 bei Gsync Tft ?


----------



## Körschgen (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Brauche was genau für einen 144 Hz Monitor?*

Ja oder nein.


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Brauche was genau für einen 144 Hz Monitor?*



Versengold schrieb:


> Was genau brauche generell für 144 Hz Geräte an Grafikkarten? Auflösen hier Full Hd und WQHD.
> 
> Reichen RX 480 aus bei Freesync Tft und Gtx 1060 bei Gsync Tft ?


Ein Displayport- oder wahlweise ein HDMI-Kabel.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Brauche was genau für einen 144 Hz Monitor?*

Mit nem HDMI Kabel kommst du nicht weit bei 144Hz.
Für FHD 144Hz brauchst du DVI-DL oder DP.
Bei WQHD 144Hz DP 1.2.
Willst du 144Hz mit G/Freesync, dann DP.


----------



## claster17 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Brauche was genau für einen 144 Hz Monitor?*

Du brauchst auch eine CPU, die mindestens 144 FPS stammen kann.


----------



## markus1612 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Brauche was genau für einen 144 Hz Monitor?*



claster17 schrieb:


> Du brauchst auch eine CPU, die mindestens 144 FPS stammen kann.


Bitte?
Die Bildwiederholfrequenz hat mit der Framerate ingame nichts zu tun.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Brauche was genau für einen 144 Hz Monitor?*



claster17 schrieb:


> Du brauchst auch eine CPU, die mindestens 144 FPS stammen kann.


Das sich so ein Blödsinn immer noch hält.


----------



## claster17 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Brauche was genau für einen 144 Hz Monitor?*

Das war darauf bezogen, dass es ein paar verrückte gibt, die bei 144Hz noch VSync einschalten.


----------



## Versengold (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Brauche was genau für einen 144 Hz Monitor?*

Ich hoffe ich habe durch meine frage keinen ärger herausbeschworen. Ich habe mich damit nie auseinander gesetzt mit 60 100, 120 oder 144 hz. Mein alter tft kann nur 60 hz und über mehr habe ich nicht weiter siniert.

Ich werde jetzt leider nicht recht schlau aus dem ganzen. Ihr sagt jetzt ich brauche eine potente cpu. Würde denn mein 6700 k dafür reichen?

Mir ist bis jetzt klar das ich je nach monitor eine amd oder nvidia karte brauche. Kommt eine rx 480 denn mit wqhd klar und kann auch 144 fps liefern? Und das gleiche gilt auch für die gtx 1060. kann die je nach tft nicht nur in full hd sondern auch bei wqhd 144 fps liefern? Ich lese jeweils bei amd und bei nvidia eine range von bis.


----------



## Gast20170724 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Brauche was genau für einen 144 Hz Monitor?*



Versengold schrieb:


> Mir ist bis jetzt klar das ich je nach monitor eine amd oder nvidia karte brauche.


Nein brauchst du nicht. Du kannst jede Grafikkarte an jeden Monitor anschließen, sofern passende Kabel und Anschlüsse zur Verfügung stehen. Auch an einen G-Sync Monitor kannst du eine AMD-Grafikkarte anschließen, dann steht G-Sync einfach nicht mehr zur Verfügung (und umgekehrt).



Versengold schrieb:


> Kommt eine rx 480 denn mit wqhd klar und kann auch 144 fps liefern? Und das gleiche gilt auch für die gtx 1060. kann die je nach tft nicht nur in full hd sondern auch bei wqhd 144 fps liefern?


Ob die Grafikkarten damit klarkommen, bzw. soviel FPS liefern können, hängt davon ab, was du mit diesen vor hast. Ultra-Einstellungen werden nicht mit 144FPS laufen, da wirst du die Grafikeinstellungen herunterdrehen müssen, wenn es sich nicht um wenig anspruchsvolle Spiele handelt.



Versengold schrieb:


> Ich lese jeweils bei amd und bei nvidia eine range von bis.


Ich glaube, dass das was du meinst, sich auf Free/G-Sync bezieht. Die Range, in der dies aktiv ist, ist von Monitor zu Monitor unterschiedlich.


----------



## Spreed (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Brauche was genau für einen 144 Hz Monitor?*

Wenn schon wäre eher die Grafikkarte ausschlaggebend.

Sowohl die RX 480 wie auch die GTX 1060 werden in Modernen Games keine 144fps schaffen, schon gar nicht bei WQHD da wirst du schon ziemlich low mit den Settings gehen müssen, ABER es ist auch nicht notwendig 144fps oder mehr zu haben, du profitierst auch schon mit weniger fps davon.

Die Range bezieht sich auf Freesync bzw. G-Sync und sagt nichts anderes aus, also wie weit der Monitor diese Funktion unterstützt. Aber keines der beiden hat etwas mit 144Hz Monitoren zu tun.


----------

